# MTP and OSX



## Harrison_W1337 (Sep 7, 2011)

How do I connect my Galaxy tab to my mac, I cant get it to work but it works great on my windows machine. I know macs dont natively support mtp.


----------



## slayerXcore (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.android.com/filetransfer/

made to connect the galaxy nexus on mac os x should work for tablets as well


----------



## supr2nr (Jun 12, 2011)

Android FIle Transfer doesn't work with the galaxy tab 10.1 This paragraph from the article located *here* explains why.

"Google provide Android File Transfer and there is also a third party product called XNJB. Neither currently work and the reason for this is that they both use libmtp which is an open source implementation of an MTP Initiator. To understand why this is we need to go back to MTP. In MTP each device has a manufacturer code and device code, a list of which is maintained in the libmtp source code (take a look at music-players.h). Building the library hard-wires the device list inside it, which, at the last build of both Android File Transfer and XNJB did not include the requisite codes for the Samsung Galaxy Tab."


----------



## nandihno (Feb 5, 2012)

if you have ADB then its possible...need to go to my mac but android SDK comes with a tool that alllows u to see and therefore connect to the tab from ur mac


----------

